# One more "Mail Box Mod" for the AMNPS  and the MES30 ...NEW PICTURES FOR ATTACHING ELBOW TO MAILBOX



## daveomak

First of all, thank you to Pops6927 for his brilliant idea and doing the "pre engineering" for the rest of us that can't leave well enough alone and strive to improve on many of the quirks and pitfalls of making the perfect smoked product we have all come to love.....  There have been many smoke generator mods over the years and this particular mod caught my attention as being easy, doable, inexpensive and simply perfect......  below are some pics of a few, that as of late have caught my eye....  I apologize for not posting them all here.... Please add your mod to this thread for all to see to continue inspiration for all our members...

Since a snowplow smashed my mailbox by throwing chunks of ice, and this one was a temporary fix until I could get one of those "Big Rural" boxes permanently, and it was in the barn, now I have another project...

Adjusted the shelving in my "smoker corner" to fit the box.... Using a hole saw and tin snips cut a 3" hole in the back....  Attached the 3" 90 deg. elbow to the box and fitted the rest of the pieces...  Got the pellets going for a test and "I am one happy camper".... this mod is AWESOME..... The best thing to happen to Todd's AMNPS yet...  no tent to stop drippings from putting out the pellets or starting a fire inside the smoker.... no moisture to snuff out the pellets.... One more match made in heaven...

Now onto the 60#'s of bellies I have in the freezer and the 25#'s of cheese I bought on sale last week....    Good thing Todd had pellets on sale with a special offer awhile back... I did capitalize on his generosity....  Todd is one really good dude....  Pitmaster's Choice will get a good workout, once the temps cool here...  

Thank you to all, who have posted your ideas to improve the forum and make smoking stuff better.....   Dave 

The mod....  













AMNPS and Mailbox mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2012


















burning pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2012






Beautiful thin blue smoke.... it don't get any better than that.....  













smoke in the smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2012






++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*EDITED SECTION*

Mark the hole using the outside of the elbow as a template and cut inside the line to make the

hole the same size as the OD of the elbow...... Mark a line around the elbow 3/4" or so from the end...

Snip 16 cuts up to the line... Bend every other tab out 90 deg to the tube... insert tube and tabs into the MB...

Bend inside tabs out to complete the fastening.... I did not see any smoke leaking around the elbow....

Done with care, it should be a pretty tight seal...  It will rotate for a convenient fit up to the smoker.....

Elbows and flex are 3".....   













inside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 30, 2012






You might be able to see where I cut inside the line for a tight fit....  













outside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 30, 2012






+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Pops6927....   his mod.....  The man who started this "mailbox revolution"....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...







S2K9K...  his mod....  the "toolbox revolution" .....    







jrod62....  his mod..... "improving the UDS" ....













IMAG0276.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 16, 2012






chrisblunk....  His mod..... "Improving the MES"... and who got me looking around the barn 

                                        for my mailbox..... Thanks Chris.....  













016.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 18, 2012






Please add your AMNPS mods for all to see......   Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Very cool! :cool:



DaveOmak said:


> Pops6927.... The man who started this "mailbox revolution".



LOL! :biggrin:

Cheers, peace and bacon grease,
~Martin







*[COLOR=#black]Click here to check out the Universal Cure Calculator!!!!![/COLOR]*


----------



## scarbelly

Looking great Dave


----------



## s2k9k

Dave, That looks Awesome! And also Pops, Jrod and Chris! I just love seeing mods like this!

And Thanks Dave for the info and the link for the scales, I am looking into them right now.

I have one question though, "What is a snowplow"?


----------



## jrod62

Pops should have gotten a patton for the "mailbox smoker"

He would be a very rich man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





here mine all done

View media item 167877


----------



## daveomak

S2K9K said:


> Dave, That looks Awesome! And also Pops, Jrod and Chris! I just love seeing mods like this!
> 
> And Thanks Dave for the info and the link for the scales, I am looking into them right now.
> 
> *I have one question though, "What is a snowplow"?*


It is a great big truck with a blade on the front of it, that piles up white stuff in front of my driveway, so I have to do extra work to get to the store to buy butts, briskets, bellies and beer....


----------



## s2k9k

White stuff? You don't mean....oh no it couldn't be that......that is so weird, a big truck delivering white stuff right to your driveway.....I just can't even imagine!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great Job one and all!...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks great and congrats to all on their successful mods. It's on the BF's to do list but I may have to do it myself since work has him running 3 jobs right now. 

We had a bunch of that white stuff on Pike's Peak last week and will probably get some more up there this week (yeah)


----------



## chrisblunck

Dave, I like your mailbox!


----------



## daveomak

Well, I realized I didn't show how to attach the elbow to the mailbox..... Soooo, new pictures in the original post....

One more "brain [email protected]" for the old guy I guess.....    

Dave


----------



## roller

Well now ant that cool !


----------



## bobfelts

So, aren't the elbows and flex galvanied?


----------



## daveomak

BobFelts said:


> So, aren't the elbows and flex galvanied?


Bob, evening.... The pipe and elbows are aluminum....  thanks for asking and thinking safety....  Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dave, Evening...  If it does need to be sealed up better try the silver aluminium tape (A/C tape)...  that should do the trick...


----------



## rtbbq2

Nice mods everyone....Does the mailman get confused when he comes to your house?.............


----------



## tjohnson

RTBBQ2 said:


> Nice mods everyone....Does the mailman get confused when he comes to your house?.............


If he does, you better throw him a treat!!


----------



## smoking b

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DaveOmak* 


Please add your mod to this thread for all to see to continue inspiration for all our members...

I didn't have a mailbox but wanted to give the idea a try. I used a disposable aluminum pan I had and a piece of flashing for the lid. I had one elbow already & a friend picked up another one for me. I used aluminum tape to hold the lid on & the two elbows together. A 76mm hole saw made a perfect hole in the lid for the elbow. This is what I ended up with.













PICT0811.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 8, 2012






It works great & I am going to keep using it...


----------



## tr1ple8

I am thinking about doing this but I'd like to know if there's a certain mailbox I should get... Is aluminum ok or should I look for something else? I wasn't sure if there would be a problem with the heat and the mailbox metal type.


----------



## smoking b

An aluminum mailbox will work. Stay away from the galvanized ones though... Enjoy the benefits of your mod


----------



## i bleed blue

what is the best tool to cut the hole in the back of the mail box? and does anyone have a link to the best maill box to use from Lowes or HD?


----------



## daveomak

Blue, afternoon.....   I drilled a starter hole and used airplane/aviation snips to cut it out....   first, draw the outline of the elbow in pencil to start....   Any painted mailbox or tool box that the AMNPS fits in will work.....   even an old lunch bucket would be cool.....  Dave


----------



## smoking b

I Bleed Blue said:


> what is the best tool to cut the hole in the back of the mail box? and does anyone have a link to the best maill box to use from Lowes or HD?


If you have a good hole saw set that's what I would use. Not sure about the mailbox - sorry - I am using a throw away roaster pan...

EDIT:  Too slow yet again...


----------



## tr1ple8

So I got my mailbox setup and it works great! Used it for a few hot smokes with great results. I want to smoke some cheese but I have a question. When cold smoking, is the color of the smoke generally different? I ran a test smoke with a MES cold and the AMZNPS in the mailbox and the smoke is white... Not the TBS that I am seeing with a hot smoke. Just curious, didn't want to ruin my cheese on the first cold smoke.


----------



## daveomak

How many vent holes in the mailbox ???  What may be happening, the warm MES is causing an increased convection draft.... Turn the heat on for a bit in the MES so it will warm and start a draft...   When it gets to 80 ish, turn it off.... the increased draft should continue, diluting the smoke to TBS.....   That is the first thought that came to mind.... If it is really cold where you are at, higher elevation, place the AMNPS inside the smoker.... the heat it generates will increase the draft....  Remember to keep the exhaust vent wide open....    Let us know what you found out....     

Dave


----------



## carhoplady

Love the mods! The only mod I have ever done was to use the felt from the big green egg to help seal off my charcoal brinkman because there was too much smoke seeping out. Then I swapped the coal bowl for a bbq bowl so air could get to it. SMoking bacon, canadian bacon and chicken this weekend! Love getting all the tips!


----------



## brucem609

What do you use to get the chips started in the mailbox? And what do you use to keep them going?
Mod-where did you get that little smoker box?


----------



## daveomak

brucem609 said:


> What do you use to get the chips started in the mailbox? And what do you use to keep them going?
> Mod-where did you get that little smoker box?


bruce..... that is the Amazin Smoker.... T Johnson, on this forum, designed and builds them.... You use a torch to light the fuel and it smolders once you blow out the flames.... It is the best thing since sliced bread for adding smoke to your smoker.....

Click the link below...   Dave

       AMAZIN


----------



## brucem609

Dave, just ordered one! Getting ready for Daytona 500. Have to make sure I am ready to go, smoke generator CHECK, pellets, have to get, and have to order in my meat- butt, baby backs, brisket, wings.... In will be a Barmyard Feast!


----------



## gotbags-10

Could you attach the mailbox directly to the side of your smoker Instead of it laying on the ground with the flex pipe going up to the smoker? Then cut a hole going through the mailbox into the smoker? Just wondering about too much heat coming back into the mailbox since it would be so close or would the draft keep that from happening?


----------



## tr1ple8

DaveOmak said:


> How many vent holes in the mailbox ???  What may be happening, the warm MES is causing an increased convection draft.... Turn the heat on for a bit in the MES so it will warm and start a draft...   When it gets to 80 ish, turn it off.... the increased draft should continue, diluting the smoke to TBS.....   That is the first thought that came to mind.... If it is really cold where you are at, higher elevation, place the AMNPS inside the smoker.... the heat it generates will increase the draft....  Remember to keep the exhaust vent wide open....    Let us know what you found out....
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, thanks for the reply. I didn't drill any holes in the front. I wasn't sure if I would need vent holes or not. After posting, I did try running it with the front cover slightly open and I got better results. I'm pretty sure it is an airflow issue like you said. When the mes is hot it does a really good job of sucking the smoke out. But as it cools off, it looks like I really do need a bit more air flow.  I will add a few vent holes on the front.


----------



## daveomak

Start with 1--- 3/4" hole...  I have to plug mine.... too much air flow at times...      Dave


----------



## rich-

I have a question regarding the mail box mod.

How important is the diameter size of the pipe going from the mail box to the smoke chamber?

I have an old army ammo can that measures 7" H x 5.5" W X 11"  and my amps pellet smoker fist fine inside of it. I would like to use this for my smoker mod.

My thought would be to lay the ammo box on its side, so the lid actally swings open like a door, and then put my smoke tube out the top and into my smoker.

does this sound warkable?

Thanks Rich


----------



## rich-

sorry for the question, I didn't read far enough in the threads.

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver

Pretty cool mod.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My Amazings work awesome in my MES 40.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And my mailbox works real good along the road.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Rich- said:


> I have a question regarding the mail box mod.
> 
> How important is the diameter size of the pipe going from the mail box to the smoke chamber?
> 
> I have an old army ammo can that measures 7" H x 5.5" W X 11"  and my amps pellet smoker fist fine inside of it. I would like to use this for my smoker mod.
> 
> My thought would be to lay the ammo box on its side, so the lid actally swings open like a door, and then put my smoke tube out the top and into my smoker.
> 
> does this sound warkable?
> 
> Thanks Rich


Rich, Afternoon....   Hey, that sounds good to me....   The diameter of the pipe is fairly important due to loss of flow due to friction on the side wall of the pipe...  I used 3" flex  pipe and elbows because it fits perfectly in the MES 30 and no mods were needed to the MES.....  I don't think Pops will mind if you use an ammo can... You can start a new fad....  You might be able to go from the can to the MES using just a flex elbow ??     Take pics so we can see it.....   Dave


----------



## rich-

Good Evening Dave. Well I said to heck with the ammo can and went out to my local HW store and bought a steel mailbox, some 3" elbos and some 3" flex duct. and did a mailbox mod for my Brinkman, Tomorrow I will cut the hole in the side of my food warmer, converted to meat smoker and install a 3" elbow in it as well. My intentions are to switch my mailbox to which ever smoker I am going to use for each project.

last pic is test burn on work bench. I guess I haven't mastered the art of posting pictures in the order that I want them, Hope you can make heads or tails of these. Rich













M B mod 2.jpeg



__ rich-
__ Apr 4, 2013


















M B mod 3.jpeg



__ rich-
__ Apr 4, 2013


















M B mod 4.jpeg



__ rich-
__ Apr 4, 2013


















M B mod 1.jpeg



__ rich-
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## tomolu5

Here's mine, just did it the other day, the only way to fly with an amnps. I used a grinder to cut the air intake at the same level as the Amnps, so the air will draw right across the embers, helping to keep it lit
	

		
			
		

		
	







Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## rich-

Here is my mailbox mod to my food warmer converted to meat smoker. There is TBS coming out the top but the photo doesn't show it. Thanks to Pops for such a great idea. Please don't be fooled because it is inside a building, That fan right above the smoker sucks 400 cubic feet of air per minute and my top vent for the smoker is right behind where you see the remote thermometer,

Rich-













M B mod 5.jpeg



__ rich-
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## daveomak

Pretty nice Rich.....  How does the burner work for you ??  I sure like the smoker box...  Dave


----------



## rich-

Good Morning Dave, I think you are referring to my amazn-p burner, and it works awesome, I followed your suggestion in an earlier post and drilled a 1" diameter hole in the mailbox door and with that and the crack at the bottom it seems to get enough air draft to keep smoldering. I only burned about an inch of hickory pellets for my test but it worked above expectations.

I have half of a pork butt in brine right now, and will pull it next Wed. the 10th, that will have given it 15 days in Pops brine, I am going to start with cold smoking it for somewhere around 6 hours and then gradually increase the heat untill  It reachs an IT of about 150 degrees. I am hoping for a ham like outcome. I did this months ago and it was great, so am giving it another go. Will Post qview next week.

Dave, you are a wealth of knowledge on this forume along with so many other great people. I just want to extand a great big THANK YOU for all the help you have given me and so many others.

Rich-


----------



## dwaytkus

Ok so i am considering doing this mailbox mod.  I have a MED 30 analog which does not have a chip loader to remove.  I see that is how everyone runs the pipe through.  I'm gonna have to cut a hole in my smoker.  What will be the best way to cut a hole in smoker?


----------



## daveomak

Rich- said:


> Good Morning Dave, I think you are referring to my amazn-p burner, and it works awesome, I followed your suggestion in an earlier post and drilled a 1" diameter hole in the mailbox door and with that and the crack at the bottom it seems to get enough air draft to keep smoldering. I only burned about an inch of hickory pellets for my test but it worked above expectations.
> 
> I have half of a pork butt in brine right now, and will pull it next Wed. the 10th, that will have given it 15 days in Pops brine, I am going to start with cold smoking it for somewhere around 6 hours and then gradually increase the heat untill  It reachs an IT of about 150 degrees. I am hoping for a ham like outcome. I did this months ago and it was great, so am giving it another go. Will Post qview next week.
> 
> Dave, you are a wealth of knowledge on this forume along with so many other great people. I just want to extand a great big THANK YOU for all the help you have given me and so many others.
> 
> Rich-


You are welcome Rich.......  Just trying to pay back all the help I received when I got here...  This forum made me a lot smarter over the years...  Glad I could help......  Dave


----------



## daveomak

dwaytkus said:


> Ok so i am considering doing this mailbox mod. I have a MED 30 analog which does not have a chip loader to remove. I see that is how everyone runs the pipe through. I'm gonna have to cut a hole in my smoker. What will be the best way to cut a hole in smoker?


DW, evening.....  You don't necessarily have to make the hole round unless you have a hole saw...  Airplane snips work well also....  When making the mod, have the air enter from one end and exit the other....   sometimes, recirculating smoke, in the mod, can have an adverse effect on how the pellets burn.....

Get your fittings, using a marker draw their outline then cut stuff out...   Connecting is easy using the method below...

Dave













outside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 28, 2013


















inside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 28, 2013


----------



## bob isbell

That is great. I would have nover thought of something so simple. I like the whole mailbox as a firebox idea. Glad it works too.


----------



## daveomak

Bob Isbell said:


> That is great. I would have nover thought of something so simple. I like the whole mailbox as a firebox idea. Glad it works too.


Bob, evening.....  It works very well......  fuel burns consistently due to the consistent temperature.....  Temp, in the smoker, doesn't rise....   cold smoking cheeses and hot smoking, (over 200) is why the mod....    

Dave


----------



## phishy

This is the thread i've been looking for!!

in trying to conserve space of my already packed garage, i think this freaking *brilliant *idea will allow me to use my uds as a cold smoker as well....oh boy oh boy oh boy...i'm all beside myself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....i got all sorts of ideas brewing.  I've been wanting to do summersauage and bacon for a while, i just built my uds and i am doing my first full monty of a big 'ole but on it today..in the rain













Capture1.JPG



__ phishy
__ Oct 5, 2013






i'm in Green  Bay 

can't wait to buy a mailbox (never thought i'd hear myself say that) and start making some mods to the uds....


----------



## daveomak

phishy, morning...     It works very well...   Great cold smoking tool....  Pictures during and after the mod...  Dave


----------



## greg b

Looks like I will be trying this. My MES only has the small hole (1/2" or so) on the back upper right corner. Do you think that is all I need with the mailbox or should I put an exhaust pipe with a damper on the opposite side of the mailbox?

PS- Thanks Dave for directing me here. I actually had read this awhile back, but had forgotten about it. -Greg


----------



## daveomak

Greg B said:


> Looks like I will be trying this. My MES only has the small hole (1/2" or so) on the back upper right corner. Do you think that is all I need with the mailbox or should I put an exhaust pipe with a damper on the opposite side of the mailbox?
> 
> PS- Thanks Dave for directing me here. I actually had read this awhile back, but had forgotten about it. -Greg


Greg, evening.....  In your Masterbuilt Analog, you will probably need several holes near the top of the side walls of the smoker.. Probably 2-4 1" holes for air flow...  That way the AMNPS will breath OK...  

Dave


----------



## mbarys

Here's what I did this weekend. Smoked some chicken thighs as a test. Works great!!!













IMG_20131019_135300.jpg



__ mbarys
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## daveomak

One more success story.....   Cool, and congrats....    Dave


----------



## terrace

I am new to the forum and just moved up from a 30 year old little chief to a MES 30  After reading everything I found on the mailbox mod I decided to give it a go . So here's what I came up with  I cut a 3 " hole in the lid of the little chief ran a piece of 3" flex hose from the lid to a 3" 90  duct fitting into the MES I  don't have the AMNPS yet so I am testing it using the element and pan from the chief  no leaks good flow . My original plan was to cut down the chief to around 10 " but now  I like having the extra space .


----------



## terrace

Looks like this 













image.jpg



__ terrace
__ Nov 13, 2013


----------



## daveomak

Looks like a good set up to me....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...Dave


----------



## samuel trachet

Great Mod guys! Got thinking I need to find my mailbox.


----------



## daveomak

The mailbox mod works really well.....   I use it for hot and cold smoking....    Best invention Pops came up with...   well, that and his curing brine...  and his sausage recipes...  and all the other stuff he has contributed to the forum....

Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07

DaveOmak said:


> The mailbox mod works really well.....   I use it for hot and cold smoking....    Best invention Pops came up with...   well, that and his curing brine...  and his sausage recipes...  and all the other stuff he has contributed to the forum....
> 
> Dave



:yeahthat:


----------



## wingert

I am very intrigued by this mod. To tell you the truth as soon as I am finished writing this post I am headed straight to the hardware store. 

I do have one question….has anyone considered hooking up an electric air pump to feed a little bit of air in to the mailbox?

I am considering doing this as I have been looking at smoke generators such as the smoke daddy and smokai. These smoke generators utilize a fish tank style (adjustable) air pump to feed air to the pellets without losing smoke. 

It seems to me that after drilling air holes in the mailbox that I would be losing a fair amount of smoke in exchange for some air flow.

What do you guys think? Would I be getting too much smoke or wasting time with this air pump? Do you find that you get enough smoke without the need of an air pump?


----------



## daveomak

The smoker, duct and mailbox are all part of the smoker...  It is a chimney effect and air is naturally drawn through the 'smoking system"....  At times, I start the heat on the smoker to get a draft started... that is usually in cold weather, then the heat is turned off for cold smoking....  During hot smoking, the draft works just fine.....


----------



## pops6927

Thank you so much, so glad others have taken off with this mod and made it compatible to their systems!   Mainly, it has enhanced and made Todd Johnson's A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker unit with a much wider application range to use with many other smoking units and give greater flexibility and usefulness to it!  You can adjust airflow much better, customizing it to almost any application.  And, don't forget, a standard mailbox should be long enough to accomodate either the 6" or 12" A-Maze-N Pellet Tube smoking unit also (available at www.amazenproducts.com).  I need to get them and test them out in it!  I'm still using mine as I had it:













010.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------



## wingert

I went ahead and gave the mailbox mod a shot this weekend. I have attached some pictures of my attempt. 

I think I still have some tweaking to do. 

I was using Traeger Cherry pellets in my amazn box. I have not altered the mailbox in any way other than cutting a hole in the top for the duct. I found that I could keep the TBS going if I just opened the door to the mailbox slightly. I was pretty happy with what I was seeing but I am disappointed in the results. I smoked an entire chicken and it had very little smoke taste. 

I need to increase the amount of smoke I am getting. I see two different options to do this. 

1. Drill some additional ventilation holes in the mailbox to get more air to the pellets. 

2. Hook up a fish tank air pump and run an air hose in to the mailbox. This air pump would be adjustable and if I seal the mailbox up I should be able to control the amount of smoke with the dial on the pump (This works in my brain anyways...)













image_3.jpeg



__ wingert
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image_2.jpeg



__ wingert
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpeg



__ wingert
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image_1.jpeg



__ wingert
__ Dec 28, 2013






I'll update this post tomorrow or Monday when I get a chance to modify my setup.


----------



## daveomak

W, evening....  from post I have read, the exhaust in the center of the MB can be a problem....  recirculating air and smoke, from the AMNPS reduces the oxygen available to the pellets...   the exhaust on the end with air entering on the door, eliminates that possibility.....  Once through air is the way to go.....
Your lack of smoke could be due to "reduced combustion" of the pellets....   Just saying.....    

Dave


----------



## rhinodbj

Hey All!

I've been looking at all the amazing mailbox mods out there and am ready to do one on my MES so I can use my new AMNPS to produce that beautifu TBS!

The question I have is ... I see some are attaching the 3" aluminum elbow to the top and some on the back ... (like Dave Omak) ... and some are attaching it directly to the smoker (or smoke house, like Pops6927) ... so is there any advantage, disadvantage to any of the hookups?

Oh, and also ... I'm thinking of setting up "multiple hookups" ... so I can connect the mailbox mod to any one of my 3 smokers ... depending on what I'm smoking ... and volume needs.

Appreciate the input!

The Wisconsin White Rhino ... GO-PACK-GO!!   View media item 280905


----------



## rhinodbj

OK ... shoulda looked closer at Dave O's reply ... looks like a rear exit is the way to go!


----------



## wingert

I finally got to the store and got myself an adjustable air pump. I sealed the mailbox with silicone and drilled a hole in the back of the smoker to accept the clear air hose from the pump.

I hooked everything up and with the air pump set at the middle setting the pellets smoked for about 8 hours. I was very happy that everything stayed lit.

I still haven't had a chance to smoke any food with this setup. The temperature here is -38 with the wind-chill and I'm not even going to try...

I did just see the post for scarbelly wings and that looks like a great candidate for my first attempt. I'll update with some pictures if this works out.

DaveOmak.

Thank you for the suggestions with the possible exhaust problems. I added a piece of 3 inch duct on coming out of my exhaust vent. I'm not sure if this will have any effect or not.


----------



## Victor

Fellas,

I am having a tough time finding an all aluminum mailbox at retail stores. None of them that I have went to carries an aluminum mailbox on the shelf. They are plastic, steel, and galvanized steel.

I see where I can order one online, such as from Home Depot, model # alm11000, Mill in color. They state that it is all aluminum; but then they brag about having a rust resistant finish along with being powder coated.













mailbox.jpg



__ Victor
__ Jan 13, 2014






Does this one appear to be safe to use? I have respiratory issues, and I want to be sure.

Are the insides of all of them unpainted, free of rust resistant finish, and without powder coating?

I really want to get my mailbox mod finished for the weekend. I'm getting the shakes, I need a smoke.


----------



## daveomak

Victor, afternoon...   Get a painted mailbox.....  galvanized would be OK also....   I can't imagine any way the AMNPS would get to 700 ish degrees to volatilize the zinc...  If you wanted, a small tile could be set under the AMNPS as insurance...   The paint hasn't burned in mine yet....         Dave













burning pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## Victor

Dave,

Thank you Sir. I am just trying to make sure I'm safe. I have chronic respiratory issues that I can't afford to aggrevate. Nor do I want to ingest something toxic to my health. I've got all my hardware minus the intake vent. I will pick up my butterfly vent tomorrow.


----------



## daveomak

What is a butterfly vent for ????


----------



## Victor

It is an adjustable vent that I will attach to the door of the mailbox to throttle (or damper) the flow of air intake.













butterfly vent.png



__ Victor
__ Jan 13, 2014


















butterfly vent 2.jpg



__ Victor
__ Jan 13, 2014






Just like the exhaust vent on the MES 40, except mine will be larger in diamater.


----------



## daveomak

If you want to save some work and $'s....  The AMNPS needs a supply of air that doesn't need to be adjusted...  See my pics below...   I have covered over the lower holes partially....  I would recommend 3 each, 3/4" holes as shown...  that should be good....    If you also need to adjust the air flow through your smoker, a separate air inlet for the smoker would work and that "butterfly" valve would be great for that..   BTW, I call that a "pie" vent 'cause it looks like slices of pie...  :biggrin:   The upper hole is to keep the smoke from swirling and cutting off oxygen to the pellets... or so it says in fine print.... 














AMNPS and Mailbox mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## wolfman1955

Victor said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I am having a tough time finding an all aluminum mailbox at retail stores. None of them that I have went to carries an aluminum mailbox on the shelf. They are plastic, steel, and galvanized steel.
> 
> I see where I can order one online, such as from Home Depot, model # alm11000, Mill in color. They state that it is all aluminum; but then they brag about having a rust resistant finish along with being powder coated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailbox.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ Victor
> __ Jan 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this one appear to be safe to use? I have respiratory issues, and I want to be sure.
> 
> Are the insides of all of them unpainted, free of rust resistant finish, and without powder coating?
> 
> I really want to get my mailbox mod finished for the weekend. I'm getting the shakes, I need a smoke.


I got mine at Menards


----------



## Victor

I like the idea of controlling the volume of smoke into the chamber. I'll have to look into that. But, I really haven't had any issue of too much smoke with the AMNPS box yet. That will probably be something I modify later. I've gotta get this mailbox going quick, so I can get rid of the shakes. I need my smoke fix quick!


----------



## Victor

Wolfman,

We don't have any Menard's outlets in Houston that I know of. I have been to Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Lowe's, True Value, and a couple of Mom & Pop hardware stores in my area. They carry plastic, steel, and galvanized steel boxes in the store. But, no aluminum for a tightwad like me.

No problem, by what Dave says, I should be ok.


----------



## wolfman1955

You can have to much air!! I started my mailbox with a 2" hole in the door and got flairups of the pellets ! all it took ws a piece of silver ducting tape to cover 2/3 of the hole now it works perfect!!


----------



## wolfman1955

I would go with the steel one then no worry about your respiratory issues!


----------



## Victor

I want the flexibility to provide more air for the initial startup of the pellets, but then backing off after a short bit when I'm positive the pellets are smoldering correctly. Hey, this electric smoker has really made me lazy. I want to get as much smoke from my burn as I can. I want to sleep all night long.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Here's photos of mine. I use both the 18" and 12" AMNTS. The only thing I'd change is to drill a smaller hole in the door for the AMNTS to sit in. Darn beer anyways! I have to put some foil to seal the gap. The tube is about 1/2"-3/4" above the floor if the box and it is fine. The exit in the back is 3", with 3" aluminum dryer vent. The mailbox is 100% steel. 

The tube sticks out when in use. Works great. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## Victor

Looks good. Apparently your'e getting sufficient smoke time. I hope you can reuse that metal tape. Man, some of that stuff is high as a cats back! I dropped the first roll I picked up the other day really quick. It was $18.00 a roll. Whew! I know I'm a miser. but, come on.


----------



## rhinodbj

OK guys! ... and Todd J ... I hope you can chime in on this one!

I was totally jazzed to receive my Christmas presents of:  an AMNPS and an aluminum mailbox!!  Wow!

So, I assembled all the necessary parts, modified my electric smoker (Todd J says it's similar to an MES analog) ... and set-er up to smoke a venison tenderloin and some ABTs!

Well, seems like there are a few tweaks needed to get this working properly.

First off, I drilled 3 holes (about 1/2") in the bottom of the smoker near the drip pan (as per Todd J's instructions).

Then, I drilled 3 - 3/4" holes in the door of the mailbox and in the back of the MES knock-off.

As you can see I connected the mailbox smoke chamber to the MES knock-off with 3" duct.

The problem is that the smoke from the AMNPS doesn't draw out of the mailbox and up and into the the smoker.  Actually it back-drafts a ton! ... even with the doorof the mailbox open, it doesn't pull the smoke into the smoker.  Do I need more heat? (I saw some guys talking about that issue).  Do I need more holes (actually I plugged the holes in the bottom of the mailbox 'cause the smoke was pouring out of those also.  I'd prefer not to have to hook up a fan or air pump ... in my mind, I'm thinking it should draw fine.

Any and all suggestions are welcome!  (oh, and the tenderloin turned out great anyway ... as did the ABTs!!  I simply put the AMNPS inside the smoker and let-er  go!)

Thanks!  ... The Wisconsin White Rhino!













IMG_2979.JPG



__ rhinodbj
__ Jan 13, 2014


















IMG_2980.JPG



__ rhinodbj
__ Jan 13, 2014


















IMG_2975.JPG



__ rhinodbj
__ Jan 13, 2014


















IMG_2978.JPG



__ rhinodbj
__ Jan 13, 2014


















IMG_2984.JPG



__ rhinodbj
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## daveomak

rhinodbj said:


> OK guys! ... and Todd J ... I hope you can chime in on this one!
> 
> I was totally jazzed to receive my Christmas presents of:  an AMNPS and an aluminum mailbox!!  Wow!
> 
> So, I assembled all the necessary parts, modified my electric smoker (Todd J says it's similar to an MES analog) ... and set-er up to smoke a venison tenderloin and some ABTs!
> 
> Well, seems like there are a few tweaks needed to get this working properly.
> 
> First off, I drilled 3 holes (about 1/2") in the bottom of the smoker near the drip pan (as per Todd J's instructions).
> 
> Then, I drilled 3 - 3/4" holes in the door of the mailbox and in the back of the MES knock-off.
> 
> As you can see I connected the mailbox smoke chamber to the MES knock-off with 3" duct.
> 
> The problem is that the smoke from the AMNPS doesn't draw out of the mailbox and up and into the the smoker.  Actually it back-drafts a ton! ... even with the doorof the mailbox open, it doesn't pull the smoke into the smoker.  Do I need more heat? (I saw some guys talking about that issue).  Do I need more holes (actually I plugged the holes in the bottom of the mailbox 'cause the smoke was pouring out of those also.  I'd prefer not to have to hook up a fan or air pump ... in my mind, I'm thinking it should draw fine.
> 
> Any and all suggestions are welcome!  (oh, and the tenderloin turned out great anyway ... as did the ABTs!!  I simply put the AMNPS inside the smoker and let-er  go!)
> 
> Thanks!  ... The Wisconsin White Rhino!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2980.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rhinodbj
> __ Jan 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++
> 
> I'm thinking the smoker needs more exhaust area in the smoker...   drill a couple more 3/4" holes near the top of the smoker in the sides....  if things look better, drill a couple more until you think you have it...
> 
> Dave


----------



## dwsmith43

Love the mailbox mod. I have a question about sufficient exhaust from the smoker. I saw a video of mailbox in action and noticed an extension using a soup can. My question is, do I cut out the butterfly control on top? Don't want stagnant smoke kissing the meat.


----------



## daveomak

dwsmith43 said:


> Love the mailbox mod. I have a question about sufficient exhaust from the smoker. I saw a video of mailbox in action and noticed an extension using a soup can. My question is, do I cut out the butterfly control on top? Don't want stagnant smoke kissing the meat.



In the MES 30, the extension helps with the "chimney" effect and keeps the wind from blowing "down into" the smoker...  The exhaust on the MES 30 is sufficient...  the video is "maybe" the one I did....   With the heat on, exh. ext., and chip tube, chip tray removed, the MES 30 breathes better than most Chinese built smokers...   Leave the butterfly in place...    

Dave


----------



## dwsmith43

Thanks Dave. Yes it was your video i'm pretty sure. I have learned so much from this site. I have the mes with the window. Going to do the mailbox, already have the AMPS. Will use a swivel exhaust pipe to aid in wind direction adjustments. Does anyone know a link to bypassing the thermostat control and using a infinite switch? Dont really like the ups and downs my mes has.


----------



## daveomak

Check this out

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...g-element-using-an-incandescent-dimmer-switch


----------



## jax13

With the distinct lack of mailboxes in the UK, is there a recommended size for a box to be fabricated? My father in law is a welder and I've got some plate that will do the job nicely to get this made and plumbed into the fridge conversion.


----------



## daveomak

Lunch pails, ammo tins, tool boxes, bread box......  about anything will work....  air in one end, exhaust out the other....   prevents recirculating smoke choking the burn process....


----------



## bayil7

Thank you Dave for this thread. I plan to test run my mailbox mod tomorrow (Thursday) with chicken, and have a few questions for the community:

In attempting the mailbox mod I have noticed the the 3” elbow seems to just sit in the hole rather loose as there is a “fin?” that comes down from the top. I forces you to put the chip loader in right side up. Are you bending the end of the elbow to somehow fit under the fin, or just leaving the elbow in the hole as tight as you can get it?

The mailbox has a metal flag, but it is attached by plastic parts. Should I remove the flag and plastic for safety, or do you think it will be alright?

Should I season the elbows before using them? If so, should I also season the mailbox somehow?













IMG_20140212_201434161.jpg



__ bayil7
__ Feb 13, 2014






Quick note: I got a MES 30 for Christmas, and broke it in last weekend with some pulled pork. This weekend is my boy’s birthday and I plan to smoke some chickens and brisket for his parties. I have many questions heading into this weekend, and will try to post each question is it’s proper place. After which I will try to cross link the posts in case anyone is interested.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157604/questions-before-first-brisket-smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74461/martini-poultry-brine#post_1133803


----------



## daveomak

Can you cut a slot in the elbow to fit past the indexing notch....   That might work.....    Dave


----------



## bayil7

Sure I could. Is that what you guys had to do? My thinking is that cutting it with snips might be less effective than doing it right, but maybe that is how it's supposed to be.


----------



## daveomak

I have the old MES 30 and don't remember what I did.... I do know the crimped end of the elbow was visible inside the smoker and I attached a short piece of the flex tube to it... and put a clamp on it...    That was to move the smoke to the center of the smoke....   Here are pics of the elbow inside the smoker.....  Looking at the pic, there are screws visible....  I must have removed the "notch" when the rest of the stuff was removed....   

       ,,,click on pics to enlarge.....












Inside MES wchip tray.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 13, 2014


















smoke in the smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 13, 2014


----------



## bayil7

You are so right. I pulled out the whole thing and it went in like a charm. I also cut a short tube to extend the smoke into the middle of the MES. I don't have anything to cover the heating element except the drip pan. I hope that for now. I have some leftover tubing that I might be able to use if I can just find a way to use some wire or something to hold it above the element. 

I wasn't sure about the TBS. After getting everything going I ended up taping up the flag hole on the mailbox, and slowly closing the top vent in the smoker almost all the way. To me the smoke still seemed a bit on the white side. I took a video of it to see what you guys thought. However when I went to check on it just now, it was definitely blowing TBS. I'm not sure what really changed, but maybe that will come from more experience. Thanks.

PS. I noticed that the chicken seems to going up in temp rather fast. When I put the chicken in I put one prob of my Maverick into a bird thigh, and one in the box for the true box temp. The bird as 38 degrees when it went in. Now it is at 138 degrees in about an hour and fifteen minutes. The MES thermometer says that it is at 275, and the Maverick says it is 255. Is this normal for smoking chicken, or is it more likely that I have the probe in the wrong place?


----------



## daveomak

Bayil7 said:


> You are so right. I pulled out the whole thing and it went in like a charm. I also cut a short tube to extend the smoke into the middle of the MES. I don't have anything to cover the heating element except the drip pan.[/SIZE] I hope that for now. I have some leftover tubing that I might be able to use if I can just find a way to use some wire or something to hold it above the element.
> 
> I wasn't sure about the TBS. After getting everything going I ended up taping up the flag hole on the mailbox, and slowly closing the top vent in the smoker almost all the way. To me the smoke still seemed a bit on the white side. I took a video of it to see what you guys thought. However when I went to check on it just now, it was definitely blowing TBS. I'm not sure what really changed, but maybe that will come from more experience. Thanks.
> 
> PS. I noticed that the chicken seems to going up in temp rather fast. When I put the chicken in I put one prob of my Maverick into a bird thigh, and one in the box for the true box temp. The bird as 38 degrees when it went in. Now it is at 138 degrees in about an hour and fifteen minutes. The MES thermometer says that it is at 275, and the Maverick says it is 255. Is this normal for smoking chicken, or is it more likely that I have the probe in the wrong place?







Can you slide the chip tray back in to it's original position......   

Leave the top vent fully open when smoking.... or your food will taste like [email protected]


----------



## bayil7

Did you think that the video was what I thought was TBS? No that was the one I took to have you guys look at to confirm that I wasn’t getting TBS. I was getting bellowing white smoke after first lighting my AMNPS and starting the warm up. Slowly closing some holes in the mailbox and most of the vent at the top had reduced it down to that, but I was hesitant to close it further. I then took the video to ask for help, fiddled around a bit trying to find out how to get a video in my post, went to check on my son, and walked by the smoker when I saw it, TBS!

When I first looked I thought that the AMNPS had gone out. At the wrong angles it could be very hard to see. I was definitely thin, faintly blue, and certainly not the white smoke of the video. Maybe I just didn’t give the last adjustments enough time, or maybe there was something else that I am missing. The TBS continued until my wife took the chicken off the smoker and turned it off.

This brings up another thing I love about this smoker and mod. I can feel comfortable leaving my wife to tend to things (today I had to run into work for a bit) and not be worried. Once I had the temps I wanted and TBS I had no problem giving her the remotes and leaving the house.

I am loving this smoker and mod. Thank you guys for all your help.

Bayli7


----------



## phillip p smith

what does this mod do to the top end temperature on the mes with this higher amount of air/smoke into the smoker?  275 deg  and up!


----------



## daveomak

Phillip P Smith said:


> what does this mod do to the top end temperature on the mes with this higher amount of air/smoke into the smoker?  275 deg  and up!



I generally don't add smoke above 140 degrees F....   You need a good air flow for good smoke flavor in the meat...    The MES won't go above 275.....  I generally don't operate the MES above 210 deg F....


----------



## phillip p smith

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, peace and bacon grease,
> ~Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click here to check out the Universal Cure Calculator!!!!!*


That calculator is neat. Thanks!


----------



## phillip p smith

DaveOmak said:


> I generally don't add smoke above 140 degrees F.... You need a good air flow for good smoke flavor in the meat... The MES won't go above 275..... I generally don't operate the MES above 210 deg F....


Thanks Dave.  I normally run my temp at 225 if I am doing a 10 t0 12 lb. brisket with full smoke going. Then after about 3 hours smoking, smoke goes away and I wrap the meat in foil (am going to try butchers paper) and finish cook till about 1 1/2 hours per lb. 

My question is still how does the larger intake hole and exhaust hole (effect/affect)   the temperature in the smoker? Does the larger air flow cool off the smoker a little, none at all or a lot??


----------



## daveomak

Cools it off a little.......    After the smoke up to 140 ish degs....  then I up the smoker temp....   The holes in the MB mod, don't increase the air flow a bunch....   consider the flex duct and it's length...   all the friction in the entire system....  What little increase in air flow, is very good....  In my opinion, the MES didn't have enough air flow to begin with....   Check the color of these 2 butts I did last week...  6 hours of smoke...   smooth flavor...  no acrid bite....     But that's the way I prefer to smoke stuff....

....click on pic to enlarge.....












DSCF1370.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 27, 2014


----------



## brycraft

I notice you have not covered over and of the holes in the mailbox door, and I see some pics where those holes are covered. Do you find that not covering those holes doesn't lead to too much air? I can only assume others closed off those holes to limit the air. Would more air cause the pellets to burn quicker?

Thanks Bill


----------



## daveomak

Bill morning.....    Depends where the holes are....   Holes near the bottom increase air to the pellets...  near the top, air is added to the smoker....  IMO, for properly tasting smoked food, the smoker needs good air flow to prevent acrid tasting smoke...  Like the old buildings old timers smoked their food in....   Excellent picture of cold smoking meats....   













old smokehouse.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 26, 2014


----------



## mystakilla

Does anyone have pics of this mod in a second gen mes40?

Im attempting this but was wondering about having a cover over the heat element since the guts were removed from chip tray etc...

Thanks


----------



## brycraft

Not sure if this helps, but my heating element is still covered, never took anything out but the chip tray.

The 3" ducting fits in the opening for the chip tray perfectly..













IMG_0831.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0830.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0829.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0789.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 9, 2014


----------



## rtbbq2

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here's photos of mine. I use both the 18" and 12" AMNTS. The only thing I'd change is to drill a smaller hole in the door for the AMNTS to sit in. Darn beer anyways! I have to put some foil to seal the gap. The tube is about 1/2"-3/4" above the floor if the box and it is fine. The exit in the back is 3", with 3" aluminum dryer vent. The mailbox is 100% steel.
> 
> The tube sticks out when in use. Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Jan 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Jan 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Jan 13, 2014


I like this idea dirtsailor2003


----------



## dirtsailor2003

RTBBQ2 said:


> I like this idea dirtsailor2003


Thanks, it works really good! My quick connect coupler works great for attaching it to the UDS and Mini-WSM for cold smoking. Just a series of PVC reducers and a threaded nipple. Crew the nipple into the valve, plug the reducers into the nipple, done!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 1, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## mystakilla

Thanks for the pics guys.

You seem to have a slightly different model then me, my exhaust vent is out the left side of unit, not on top and my controls are up front.

But as far as the heating element, I have the one plate still inside that fits over the element and has a square hole in it, I just wasn't sure if that would be enough to protect element from grease droppings, that's why I wanted to see more setups with and without the chip loader guts, etc....

Appreciate your help.


----------



## daveomak

mystakilla said:


> Thanks for the pics guys.
> 
> You seem to have a slightly different model then me, my exhaust vent is out the left side of unit, not on top and my controls are up front.
> 
> But as far as the heating element, I have the one plate still inside that fits over the element and has a square hole in it, I just wasn't sure if that would be enough to protect element from grease droppings, that's why I wanted to see more setups with and without the chip loader guts, etc....
> 
> Appreciate your help.




We are here if you need help....

Dave


----------



## scvinegarpepper

MAN!! I love this place. I just stumbled onto the mailbox mods. I've got the Master Forge double door smoker from Lowes. Done the standard mods to it with the rope gasket and such. And I've had the original AMNS dust smoker for years. Love it. But I have issues with it burning up in the smoker. So I ordered the pellet tray and am going to do the mailbox mod. My question is this: I'd really like to not have to cut any holes in the actual smoker, mainly for convenience sake. I'm thinking I could just pop the damper off one of the side vents at the bottom and go into that. Only issue is, will this restrict air flow too much, and/or will it feed the TBS right into the burner in the smoker thereby diminishing my TBS? I need to look at my smoker and do some brainstorming but I'm at work now so I'm just tossing this out there to see if anyone else has done it this way. I see most of y'all are going in through the wood tray opening on the MES. Possible to go in through the vent on the side?? Otherwise I've got to figure out something else and cut into the smoker wall, which I really don't want to have to hassle with. Thanks in advance! And many thanks to Todd for getting my AMNPS out to me quickly!


----------



## daveomak

READY.........   close your eyes and cut the hole......    

That smoker is gas right....   you need the smoke generator above the flame, or have the smoke enter the smoker above the flame so the smoke isn't consumed by the flame...   You will probably need to drill additional exhaust holes, in the top portion of the side walls, for better air flow also....


----------



## scvinegarpepper

DaveOmak said:


> READY......... close your eyes and cut the hole......
> 
> That smoker is gas right.... you need the smoke generator above the flame, or have the smoke enter the smoker above the flame so the smoke isn't consumed by the flame... You will probably need to drill additional exhaust holes, in the top portion of the side walls, for better air flow also....


Thanks for the heads up, Dave. So you're saying I should *not* go in through one of the two air intakes? I also need to figure out what to cut it with. My 3" hole saw bit sucks. Got a 3.5 or a 4 that is much better. But my 3" in a set I have blows.


----------



## daveomak

You could use a 2" or so hole saw.... use a piece of downspout to transport the smoke....  or auto exhaust pipe...


----------



## scvinegarpepper

DaveOmak said:


> You could use a 2" or so hole saw.... use a piece of downspout to transport the smoke.... or auto exhaust pipe...


Welp, this mod will have to wait. Went to take my burner assembly off last night so I could replace a severed gas line. Realized the bottom is rusted out. Like, I pushed on it and punched a big ass hole through it. Time for a new smoker.


----------



## captjack50

I was looking for a better way to cold smoke with my AMNPSmoker tray, and went looking for ideas on an external smoker box. that's when I found this thread.

this thread was the process - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167787/smoker-box-for-the-oldsmokey

but this is basically what I put together

a simple foil pan clamshell for the AMNPSmoker tray

using flange pipes from a drain a and carburetor pre-heater hose

it really works well













EXTsmoker_003.jpg



__ captjack50
__ Aug 14, 2014


















EXTsmoker_005.jpg



__ captjack50
__ Aug 14, 2014


----------



## daveomak

Perfect......   Nice job.....  Thumbs Up


----------



## jted

Capt Jack, It's like we were in each others head . NICE!        Jted


----------



## mosinsmoke

Well, I just had to try the mailbox mod for my MES 30 and the AMNPS. So here is what I came up with. I've had 2hrs of beautiful TBS and I am ecstatic
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Has worked great so far..see how it works going around the corner when the first row is done.













smoker1.jpg



__ mosinsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2014


















smoker2.jpg



__ mosinsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2014






 I used the usual. 3" elbows, duct, pipe, 3 to 4 adaptor and a 4" elbow













smoker4.jpg



__ mosinsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2014


















smoker6.jpg



__ mosinsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2014


















smoker6a.jpg



__ mosinsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2014






Got to thank SMF and all the great folks and their great ideas. This mailbox mod so far is working great. It's working so good, I got a  dozen wings ready and threw them in the 30. Just basted them with butter and chipotle seasoning, gonna let them smoke for a couple of hrs or so. Following a couple of different recipes from here of course. See if I can do a Qview later....Thanks again...MOS


----------



## daveomak

Glad It worked well for you....   Thumbs Up


Dave


----------



## dave from mesa

What do you call these racks that the MES sits on and where can I get one?


----------



## daveomak

Which picture are you looking at....  Quote the post (s).....


----------



## dave from mesa

DaveOmak said:


> If you want to save some work and $'s.... The AMNPS needs a supply of air that doesn't need to be adjusted... See my pics below... I have covered over the lower holes partially.... I would recommend 3 each, 3/4" holes as shown... that should be good.... If you also need to adjust the air flow through your smoker, a separate air inlet for the smoker would work and that "butterfly" valve would be great for that.. BTW, I call that a "pie" vent 'cause it looks like slices of pie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The upper hole is to keep the smoke from swirling and cutting off oxygen to the pellets... or so it says in fine print....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMNPS and Mailbox mod.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jan 13, 2014


This rack.

thanks

dave


----------



## wolfman1955

dave,
Sams Club sells one just like that only with wheels for $60. It is called a Commercial Utility Cart.


----------



## daveomak

Wal Mart, Home Depot, Amazon  etc.....   Utility storage racks with adjustable shelving...    I should have got that one bigger so I could store my fish smoker on it also....


----------



## dave from mesa

Thanks Wolfman and Dave

Don't have a Sams Club card anymore. Am looking for one with wheels tho.

Will have to check out the other places.

Saw one on the Lowes website that was $19.95 but no wheels and the reviews say you can't put any on it. Got to see it and determine if wheels can fit.

thanks again

dave


----------



## inkjunkie

Had some pictures of our MES40 with the Mailbox Mod..."smart" has corrupted all my image files. Will take some more with my camera later today. I do have a question...the mailbox mod is done to avoid putting heat into the smoker as well as making it so that you do have to open the smoker in the case of those of us who are using a smoke generator,  correct? When using the heating element in the MES does this cooL air carrying the smoke into the MES cause any sort of increased temperature fluctuations?


----------



## daveomak

inkjunkie said:


> Had some pictures of our MES40 with the Mailbox Mod..."smart" has corrupted all my image files. Will take some more with my camera later today. I do have a question...the mailbox mod is done to avoid putting heat into the smoker as well as making it so that you do have to open the smoker in the case of those of us who are using a smoke generator,  correct? When using the heating element in the MES does this cooL air carrying the smoke into the MES cause any sort of increased temperature fluctuations?




You do need to preheat the MES to start a draft so the AMNPS will get air....  the heat it generates usually keeps the draft going....  If the MES gets too cold, turn on the heat for a bit to warm it up.... then turn off the heat....   That's only if you are trying to cold smoke when it's 30 ish and colder....
I found in "normal" temps, the MES got too warm with the AMNPS inside of it, for cold smoking...


----------



## inkjunkie

Cold and rainy here today. Wife informed me we used the last bit of smoked butter. Filled the tube up, got it burning and stuffed it in the mailbox.  Going out every now and then to give it a bit of heat. It is keeping the draft going. Mailbox is dripping....guess it is seasoning the bottom of my table lol...


----------



## darwin101

Down in the desert we have a very few cool/cold days.  So as not to heat up my MES to get a draft going I use an old PC fan on top of the box opening.  A 6v wall-wart powers this one, I turn it off once I get a good smoke moving through the box.













STP80415_zpsa659b7f0.jpg



__ darwin101
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## inkjunkie

I have a low temperature thermostat, one that was used for radiant heat in a slab. We have a spare heater for our African Grey's cage. Going to combine the 2 and try to keep the MES40 around 40*. Smoked some butter the other day, if I didn't give it a bit of heat every half hour or so the smoke would start back flowing out of the mail box. But the ambient temperature was only about 31*


----------



## kennashua

Smoking B said:


> An aluminum mailbox will work. Stay away from the galvanized ones though... Enjoy the benefits of your mod


Why stay away from the galvanized steel ones?  (They're the cheapest and on sale at TrueValue right now).


----------



## daveomak

KenNashua said:


> Why stay away from the galvanized steel ones?  (They're the cheapest and on sale at TrueValue right now).



Galvanizing, usually zinc , can be poisonous ......


----------



## kennashua

For those looking for an inexpensive mailbox, on sale now at TrueValue.

White Solar ALM110W0 http://www.truevalue.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=61355 $15.99

Mill Finish Solar ALM11000 http://www.truevalue.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=61354  $15.19


----------



## dv242

I just came across this thread and sure could have used it earlier. I've been working on doing a mail box modification to my new MES 30. I read a few things about using the mail box before, and my wife wanted a new one (ours is 10 years old and beat up from Halloween pranks and snow plows), so the wife got a new mail box and I got a smoke box. Only thing is, I don't know if it's galvanized or not. It was just a plain, black painted cheapo. Will it get hot enough from the AMNPS to be a problem?

Here are a few pics of what I have so far. Just about done.

I cut the elbow to fit the inside of the hole for the chip loader. Fits snug. I left all the other internals in the smoker.













DSC00617.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 24, 2015






Cut a 3" hole in the back of the box with a hole saw for the elbow.













DSC00620.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 24, 2015






Had an old mini fridge lying around that quit working a few years ago and I just never got around to throwing it out. It will make a great stand with storage. Used some cheap shelving brackets to mount it to the side.













DSC00622.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 24, 2015






I painted up the old box, took a damper off an old charcoal grill that's rusted away, used a dremel tool to cut some holes in the door and mounted it to control air intake. 













DSC00623.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 24, 2015






Here is the box in place.













DSC00628.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 24, 2015


















DSC00631.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 24, 2015






Just have to set the MES 30 on top, it fits perfect, fridge and smoker have the same footprint. Using the 3" flexible elbows in back of box, with dryer venting running to the smoker. Not pictured is the exhaust. I removed the stock vent and just placed another elbow with an extension. Probably going to put another damper on top, unless you guys think it's better left wide open.


----------



## daveomak

Nice fitment.....   Thumbs Up.. ..Thumbs Up..


----------



## dv242

The finished product.













DSC00632.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 25, 2015


















DSC00636.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 25, 2015


















DSC00637.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 25, 2015


















DSC00639.JPG



__ dv242
__ Aug 25, 2015


----------



## fotofire

Beautiful mod! That's what I want to do with mine as well. I don't have much floor space, so attaching it to the side of my stand is the easiest way to go. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## dr k

DaveOmak said:


> If you want to save some work and $'s.... The AMNPS needs a supply of air that doesn't need to be adjusted... See my pics below... I have covered over the lower holes partially.... I would recommend 3 each, 3/4" holes as shown... that should be good.... If you also need to adjust the air flow through your smoker, a separate air inlet for the smoker would work and that "butterfly" valve would be great for that.. BTW, I call that a "pie" vent 'cause it looks like slices of pie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The upper hole is to keep the smoke from swirling and cutting off oxygen to the pellets... or so it says in fine print....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMNPS and Mailbox mod.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jan 13, 2014


If I use a steel mailbox and cut one large round hole about 1.5" in the lower front door for the mailbox inlet vent and use a business card magnet to cover a portion of the hole to get the right inlet air flow, do I still need a vent at the top of the door shown in your pic.  Do you think the hole in the top clears smoke to the back without over stoking the amnps from the bottom.  I haven't seen inlet vent options other than yours so far and if yours stays lit maybe three 3/4" holes is better than a large one at the bottom.  I figure refrigerator magnet(s) covering the inlet vent hole(s) on the steel mailbox would be a good way to starve the amnps of oxygen when done with the smoking phase .

-Kurt


----------



## daveomak

I added the upper air hole so the MB mod would be similar to the FB on a smoker...   fresh air supplied above the burn...  also, 3 holes is more area than the exhaust has so the smoker gets all the air it can use..   Plenty of air is important for great tasting meat from a quality smoke...


----------



## ironhorse07

Does the upper hole help do you think?


----------



## daveomak

Ironhorse07 said:


> Does the upper hole help do you think?




Yes...   allows for the MB to breathe if the smoke does not go through the smoker..   also helps to have a secondary burn to burn creosote...


----------



## will75

Any tips on how to clamp the mailbox down without a clamp to get the hole saw through the steel? The bit pierced the metal through... but it essentially jerks me around and the mailbox moves too much :( or i am doing it wrong


----------



## Bearcarver

will75 said:


> Any tips on how to clamp the mailbox down without a clamp to get the hole saw through the steel? The bit pierced the metal through... but it essentially jerks me around and the mailbox moves too much :( or i am doing it wrong


Not sure where you're drilling that hole in the mailbox, but I always backed up the object I'm drilling with a block of wood, so the lead centering bit of the hole saw has something to keep it steady in.

Not sure if that helps you any.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Try running the drill in reverse so the teeth don't bite into the metal...   I cut the hole in my MB using aviation snips....


----------



## will75

DaveOmak said:


> Try running the drill in reverse so the teeth don't bite into the metal... I cut the hole in my MB using aviation snips....


Once i started the hole, i just peeled it back with clippers.Have a friend coming over saturday to do my other box


----------



## shinerbocks

Howdy from South Texas, I don't post here much as most of my questions have already been answered somewhere in this wonderful place. I have an old non-functioning gutted Cajun Injector electric smoker that I'd like to do the mailbox mod to for cold smokes of cheese, etc. I have a couple issues/questions with the mod, first the chip opening on my smoker is only 2.5" diameter which I believe I can get past with some relief cuts in the metal elbow, not a big problem. The second is that I keep reading on here that people are doing this mod for around $20.00. Is everyone using galvanized adjustable elbows or aluminum? I cant find aluminum adjustable elbows for less than $12.00 to $14.00 ea and everywhere I read galvanized is to be avoided when used around food products.

Any advise or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, my family cant wait for apple wood smoked cheese.

I have come up with an idea for the $10.00 plastic mailbox that shouldn't over heat the mailbox. It was warm to the touch during my test burn, I figured these things are designed to withstand the Texas heat so the Amazin smoker suspended should be fine I believe.













20151029_182628[1].jpg



__ shinerbocks
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## greasemonger

​
^^^lets see how it does on a longer smoke. Good idea for sure. 













20151030_134515.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





I also used the vent off of an old rusty grill we had at our deer camp












20151030_135811.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





I also left my guts in the mes as i still like the idea of chip smoking on shorter runs. I just made a real simple particle board face for it as well as behind the smoker, painted flat black so I could easier contrast the smoke after a few brews. The chip loader and the adjustable elbow fit almost perfectly, but as mentioned i had to neck down a 4" vent line to fit the 3" elbows as they only had the 25' 3" vent line for $35 or some such nonsense. The box sits on a couple solid cinder blocks on the deck, and after firing up the first batch of pellets, it seemed that vent holes about half open was the best smoke flow












20151030_135900.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015





The dog doesnt seem to dislike the smoke. Originally i built the table over the doghouse cause there's a heat light mounted to the top of it to keep her warm on days she has to stay outside in the yard. It was (until I saw the mes on a mini fridge the perfect place to put a small smoker, and now I think I may have found a perfect use for the unused kegerator in the basement) the only logical spot to place the MES and a small set of shelves













20151030_142616.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


















20151101_191400.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## daveomak

Shinerbocks said:


> Howdy from South Texas, I don't post here much as most of my questions have already been answered somewhere in this wonderful place. I have an old non-functioning gutted Cajun Injector electric smoker that I'd like to do the mailbox mod to for cold smokes of cheese, etc. I have a couple issues/questions with the mod, first the chip opening on my smoker is only 2.5" diameter which I believe I can get past with some relief cuts in the metal elbow, not a big problem. The second is that I keep reading on here that people are doing this mod for around $20.00. Is everyone using galvanized adjustable elbows or aluminum? I cant find aluminum adjustable elbows for less than $12.00 to $14.00 ea and everywhere I read galvanized is to be avoided when used around food products.
> 
> Any advise or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, my family cant wait for apple wood smoked cheese.
> 
> I have come up with an idea for the $10.00 plastic mailbox that shouldn't over heat the mailbox. It was warm to the touch during my test burn, I figured these things are designed to withstand the Texas heat so the Amazin smoker suspended should be fine I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20151029_182628[1].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ shinerbocks
> __ Nov 2, 2015




That will work....   Great idea......

driedstick used 2 each 2" muffler clamps...  for another idea.....













MUFFLER CLAMP 2 INCH.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 3, 2015





.. ..













muffler clamps.png



__ daveomak
__ Nov 3, 2015


----------



## daveomak

greasemonger.....   you've got a good watch dog to keep the food safe now....


----------



## shinerbocks

Thanks for the compliments on my design. DaveO, is everyone using galvanized elbows?


----------



## daveomak

Shinerbocks said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my design. DaveO, is everyone using galvanized elbows?



I used the 3" aluminum "swivel" elbows and flex pipe....    Galvanized "should" be OK as the temp. doesn't get hot in the MB mod...  BUT.... look for aluminum..


----------



## shinerbocks

Thanks DaveO. I figured aluminum to be the best option but there was now way I would be able to do the mod for roughly $20.00. Just needed some clarification.


----------



## daveomak




----------



## shinerbocks

Thx DaveO, I found some aluminum 3" elbows online cheap at the link below.

http://www.myhardwaresupply.com/sto...feed=Froogle&gclid=CIqhubLc9MgCFYQ8aQod1OUCQQ


----------



## daveomak

Shinerbocks said:


> Thx DaveO, I found some aluminum 3" elbows online cheap at the link below.
> 
> http://www.myhardwaresupply.com/sto...feed=Froogle&gclid=CIqhubLc9MgCFYQ8aQod1OUCQQ




Great price....   Thumbs Up..


----------



## smokeindaville

Hey all.  I have a MES 30 Bluetooth model and have had difficulty keeping my pellets lit on my AMNPS so plan on doing the mod.  I just finished reading the thread and ordered an aluminum mailbox and aluminum elbows (thanks for the link for the elbows).  I wanted to keep it all aluminum so was lucky to find a mailbox on ebay.  If anyone lives in Indianapolis, I saw one on Craigslist for $10.  Just not worth the drive for me.  :D  I can get the aluminum semi rigid duct locally so will pick that up later.  Also plan to get a damper to go on the door so I can adjust the amount of air coming in.  Probably not necessary after reading but I think it will make it look finished.  :D

One thing I was wondering, has anybody felt like the AMNPS needs to be sitting a little higher in the mailbox?  Just curious.  I thought if it needed to I could get some aluminum perforated sheet cut to fit and run some aluminum rods or all thread thru the mailbox for it to sit on.

Greg


----------



## dr k

SmokeInDaVille said:


> Hey all.  I have a MES 30 Bluetooth model and have had difficulty keeping my pellets lit on my AMNPS so plan on doing the mod.  I just finished reading the thread and ordered an aluminum mailbox and aluminum elbows (thanks for the link for the elbows).  I wanted to keep it all aluminum so was lucky to find a mailbox on ebay.  If anyone lives in Indianapolis, I saw one on Craigslist for $10.  Just not worth the drive for me.  :D  I can get the aluminum semi rigid duct locally so will pick that up later.  Also plan to get a damper to go on the door so I can adjust the amount of air coming in.  Probably not necessary after reading but I think it will make it look finished.  :D
> 
> One thing I was wondering, has anybody felt like the AMNPS needs to be sitting a little higher in the mailbox?  Just curious.  I thought if it needed to I could get some aluminum perforated sheet cut to fit and run some aluminum rods or all thread thru the mailbox for it to sit on.
> 
> Greg


Yes I elevate the AMNPS. The pic below shows a rack I made that allows air to come up from the bottom. All the holes in the bottom of the mailbox are sealed and with the AMNPS elevated enough air comes through the gap at the bottom of the door around the AMNPS out the top back of the mailbox without making holes and the exhaust vent on top is half closed. 












CAM00744.jpg



__ dr k
__ Feb 22, 2016


















CAM00734.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jan 14, 2016





-Kurt


----------



## dr k

DaveOmak said:


> I have the old MES 30 and don't remember what I did.... I do know the crimped end of the elbow was visible inside the smoker and I attached a short piece of the flex tube to it... and put a clamp on it...    That was to move the smoke to the center of the smoke....   Here are pics of the elbow inside the smoker.....  Looking at the pic, there are screws visible....  I must have removed the "notch" when the rest of the stuff was removed....
> 
> ,,,click on pics to enlarge.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside MES wchip tray.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Feb 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke in the smoker.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Feb 13, 2014


Dave,
Did you wedge the detector plate between the rails and heating element so the chip tray is elevated or is the deflector under the rails like it originally is positiioned so the chip tray is resting on top of the element with the deflectpr hanging below the rails? Is this your current set up with the flex tube extending a little into the smoker with the clamp? Can the element be completely exposed with the drip pan in place since its slanted, keeping heat from damaging the electronics in the bottom of the smoker? I have a Mes 40 gen 1. I've been using the mailbox for six months with the guts inside and didn't realize three screws and thirty seconds later it comes out. I have been using an 8.5"X11" foiled sheet of cardboard in the right rear corner on the bottom rack as a deflector to move heat from the corner anywhere else. I hang my oval water pan on the second from the bottom rack level so heat has to make it past another obstacle before going past food then out the top right rear vent. The deflector had worked fine since the guts were in and cardboard ignites at 451*F and wrapped in foil but now may not be substantial enough with an exposed element. I took out the guts primarily to cut down temp swings. 
-Kurt


----------



## daveomak

Kurt, morning....   Some of those pictures are past experiments....   Here's the new deal.......   for this month anyway.....

I put the chip tray in with the sheet metal heat deflector between the rails and the heating element....   keep the heat where it was designed to be I guess....  and thermal mass....

The AMNPS mod...  the elbow protrudes through the wall of the smoker...  I drilled a small hole in it...  Drilled a small hole in the can... placed the can on the elbow and dropped a small nail in the holes to hold it there...    either a campbells big soup can or Bush's beans big can... one of them fits just right...













DSCF2176.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016





 ..













Turkey 2-2016 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016





.. ..













element and elbow.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016





 ..













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016






Then there is the ceiling tunnel...   moves the exhaust to the center of the MES 30....  I think this was a great idea....













3f61fe8a_exhtunnel1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016





.. ..













DSCF2018.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016


----------



## dr k

DaveOmak said:


> Kurt, morning....   Some of those pictures are past experiments....   Here's the new deal.......   for this month anyway.....
> 
> I put the chip tray in with the sheet metal heat deflector between the rails and the heating element....   keep the heat where it was designed to be I guess....  and thermal mass....
> 
> The AMNPS mod...  the elbow protrudes through the wall of the smoker...  I drilled a small hole in it...  Drilled a small hole in the can... placed the can on the elbow and dropped a small nail in the holes to hold it there...    either a campbells big soup can or Bush's beans big can... one of them fits just right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2176.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey 2-2016 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> element and elbow.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the ceiling tunnel...   moves the exhaust to the center of the MES 30....  I think this was a great idea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3f61fe8a_exhtunnel1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2018.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 12, 2016


Ok great thanks Dave. I thought the deflector was between the element and the rails. I use sheets of aluminum that fold over and interlock to make a 3"X2' pipe. I can push it through the wall easily to get me to the length of your soup can as long this aluminium is substantial enough to the proximity of the element. I have seen your top vent mod before to bring heat to the center of the smoker before exiting. I may stick with a smaller rectangular aluminum drip pan on the bottom rack in the right rear corner with the water pan hanging from the second level above it. I get even temps across the top two racks this way and keeps drips off the now exposed element.  I'm still considering your top vent mod. Did you notice shorter cycles after removing the chip housing/loader chute?  Thanks again. 
-Kurt


----------



## daveomak

I have a dimmer on my heating element so my heating element is never off...  I'm sure the cycles would be shorter once all that mass was removed...   The temp may fluctuate higher and lower without it...  I know my temperature does not move up or down....  steady as can be with the heating element on continually....


----------



## husker3in4

I went to my local menards and bought a mailbox this weekend. It just said "steel", so I dont know if its galvanized or not. Shoulder matter tho, right? I had a friend cut me a hole for it in the back and I hooked it up. It seemed to work pretty good! A couple of questions tho, I could see some smoke seeping out of the seems of the adjustable elbows, do I need to tape them? or is a little smoke seepage ok?

I was trying to remember how many holes I needed in the front of the mailbox, I ended up putting 2 on the top an one on the bottom. Im looking at this thread again and realize I should have had 1 on top and 2 on the bottom. Will this be ok?

Id like to find a stand or rack to put the smoker up on, right now its just standing on a couple of bricks.

Here is a pic of my quick setup:













20160717_194246.jpeg



__ husker3in4
__ Jul 18, 2016


----------



## daveomak

Sounds like you have an exhaust flow restriction...   Some folks have totally removed the exhaust adjuster and installed a 90 deg. adjustable elbow..   The elbow increased the stack height and chimney effect improves exhaust flow... 

That should solve the smoke leakage, but it's not really a problem....  I'm more concerned with inadequate air flow....   good air flow is needed for clean smoke....   If you can elevate the flex so it's on a "uphill" plane for it's entire length might help....

If you have problems with the AMNPS not completely burning, I recently learned elevating it on legs will allow for better air flow through the bottom holes....  I had some 3" carriage bolts left over from a project and installed 3 of them for a triangular base....  I'm sure 1  1/2" bolts would be adequate...













AMNPS LEGS 3 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016





 ..


----------



## dr k

I don't open the smoker much but when I do I open the mailbox before the smoker door. This way when the draft stops and takes minutes to get back once the smoker door is closed the smoke won't put out the Amnps like it may if was kept closed from the lack of draft/oxygen. I close the mailbox door a few minutes after the smoker door. 
-Kurt


----------



## markjh

So what is the verdict on type of mailbox to get? I read a lot about galvanized being toxic, but only over 400 degrees...and I can't find anything but painted galvanized mailboxes at Menards, HD, Lowes, Ace, etc.


----------



## daveomak

MarkJH said:


> So what is the verdict on type of mailbox to get? I read a lot about galvanized being toxic, but only over 400 degrees...and I can't find anything but painted galvanized mailboxes at Menards, HD, Lowes, Ace, etc.


That will be fine....  If it catches on fire, you should pitch what's in the smoker...  I've had mine for 4 years and nothing has happened but clean smoke on the food...    Some folks have modified the install somewhat, in fact I have modified the AMNPS for the better...   Burns much better with the improved air flow... 

The holes in the upper and lower portions of the door are important to insure there is no recirculating air in the MB.....   Recirculated smoky air has reduced oxygen which will inhibit the AMNPS from burning properly...  Those are 3 each 3/4" holes...

If you have colder weather, the smoker and tubing might create a cold air dam which will stop air flow....  Some heat in the smoker will start the air flow and can be halted at least until the air flow stops again....   I've had that happen when cold slabs of bacon were introduced to the smoker....  had to turn the heat on for a bit to warm the slabs...

........................................













LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 19, 2016





 ....













Beef Jerky 006.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 1, 2016


----------



## markjh

Thanks Dave. Picked up the supplies today. I have the MES 40" 2.5 from Sam's so hopefully it's a pretty easy to setup.

I think I want to leave the MES intact as is, will that work?


----------



## smokingearl

MarkJH said:


> Thanks Dave. Picked up the supplies today. I have the MES 40" 2.5 from Sam's so hopefully it's a pretty easy to setup.
> 
> I think I want to leave the MES intact as is, will that work?


That smoker won't need the mailbox mod. The AMPS fits right on the bottom and burns perfectly.


----------



## daveomak

You'll enjoy the MB mod.....   The smoker will keep about 20+ degrees cooler for cold smoking cheese, salmon. bacon.... anything you will want to cold smoke...   Also, the pellets will burn more uniformly if you choose to add smoke at higher temps....  The won't flare up from grease dripping on them....    Also the MB and the tubing condense any creosote that may be emitted during the smoke...  making for a very clean tasting smoke on the meat....    All around a very good addition to the MES.......

I found pulling the chip chute makes for more room to add the elbow into the hole....  I left the chip pan in for thermal mass and heat deflection from the element....  You can add chips directly to the chip pan if you want...   I sometimes throw in a few mesquite chips for that South West flavor to some meat products...  That's in addition to the pellets in the MB mod......

Any other questions, I'm here somewhere......

Dave


----------



## markjh

My main reason for adding the mailbox is salmon.....I have about 200 lbs in the freezer and have processed that much this season already. :)

I prefer hot smoking it to cold, but even that is tough with the MES as I like to gradually increase the temp from 120-170°. So it's hard to get chips ignited in the tray at those low temps. And I'd like to try cold smoking too, so mailbox it is. :)

And FWIW, I have a tube AMPS.


----------



## daveomak

Good info....   The tube puts out more heat than the maze...   the MB mod is definitely in your best interest....  Good luck and don't forget pictures please....    I love pics of smoked salmon....


----------



## old fart

Terrace said:


> Looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ terrace
> __ Nov 13, 2013


I have a Big Chief electric smoker.it was my very first.this gives me hope for a cold smoke idea.


----------

